# pupps Cadillac Jack x kruzs bred IN OHIO



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

I Have Four Pups Two Males And Two Female For Sale Both Dam+sir Are Tree Dogs Asking 125 $ In Ohio 216-332-9470 Can Ship Also


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are some good looking pups.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

I was wondering. How would you guys train one of them pups to run squirrel? I always wanted a squirrel dog since I was a kid (43 now). If I can talk the wife into one I might be interested in a female. The kids bought her a Yorky for Christmas last year . What sex are them tan/brown 2 in the one picture?


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

My Jack Russell had no trouble learning how to tree, I just can't get him to come back after he gets on to something else , my biggest fear is he will end up in a groundhog hole and I won't be able to get him out.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

did bosshog disappear ? These pups are probably full grown' by now. lol


----------

